# So Many Projects, So Little Time



## SketchUp Guru (15 Sep 2008)

What should I build next? 

Actually the above is the latest project. Unfortunately there's no sawdust involved. What you see there is less than a tenth of the project, too. I've got a long way to go.


----------



## wizer (15 Sep 2008)

Nice work Dave. Is every piece drawn with fine detail (joinery, etc)?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Sep 2008)

Thank you. 

To answer your question, no, there's no joinery drawn. Most of the pieces, however, are drawn as separate components such that joinery could be added. The case pieces with drawers only have drawer fronts--no boxes. these drawings aren't intended to go to construction drawings. they're pieces that are already in production. The goal is to make it easier for interior designers and others to add these pieces to their work.


----------



## Philly (15 Sep 2008)

Wowsers! Looks like a good half hours work there, Dave :wink: 
Looks fantastic!
Philly


----------



## hpl (11 Oct 2008)

Hi Dave,
I've looked through the design forum occasionally over the last week and seeing your drawings has got me thinking. I use Turbocad for my drawings, it's usually for technical reasons and to find the problems before we start building the piece.
Some times I need to produce a rendered drawing to show a client to help sell the piece and I always struggle to get a picture I am happy with. Looking at your drawings here I would be very happy to show these to a client :lol: as I guess you have to all the time.
Are you using SU to produce these drawings? Should I be able to get as good a result from turbocad as you are getting here, is it just a matter of more time in learning to use the tool and what it does, or are there distinct advantages with SU, hence it being referred to here so much?

Johnny B


----------



## Shultzy (11 Oct 2008)

Johnny, I might be able to answer your question as I have both SU and TurboCad. I gave up on TurboCad as drawings can only be created in wireframe mode, having to select render to see what the finished article would look like. SU works differently as the drawing can be coloured / rendered as you draw. There are also much more rendering types available and the drawings can be put through further rendering software to produce photo-realistic results.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Oct 2008)

Johnny,

Shultzy has pretty much answered the question. All of my work is done in SketchUp. I don't bother with anything like TurboCAD or other CAD apps.

You can certainly use SketchUp in the same way you are currently using TurboCAD to find problems before you start building. The nice hting is that from the same model you draw for that purpose, you can make presentation images for the client.

As far as other advantages, SketchUp is very easy to learn, it is very flexible in how you use it and it's free.

Oh, and thank you for the compliments.

Dave


----------



## hpl (13 Oct 2008)

Thanks for your replies. Looks like downloading SU could be a step forward. Do you know if I can import drawings from other programs i.e. TCad, into SU?

Johnny


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Oct 2008)

Johnny, yes, you can import DXF and DWG files into SU. Text and dimensions don't get imported and sometimes there are issues because lines in the CAD file don't intersect. You might have to do some clean up but it's nothing difficult.


----------



## wizer (13 Oct 2008)

It's funny how SU is creeping it's way into Autocad territory. I did some work in our drawing office last week and found that they now use SU for most of their quick sketches. Autocad only gets used for large scale architectural work.


----------



## hpl (14 Oct 2008)

Well, I've downloaded SU and looked at some of the initial videos. I'll work through those and then see how I get on. I guess much of it is similar to what I'm used to, I just want to be able to produce drawings like Dave's :lol: 
Johnny B


----------

